# Confused about where and how to put broms?



## Molly1414 (Jan 29, 2017)

I set up the new tank and Joshua Frogs sent me five broms to put in the tank. I thought they were supposed to be planted in soil. It some folks looked at my photos and said they are not supposed to be planted in soil. How do I put them in the tank ? Do I mount them to things using fishing line or some other method?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

How to Plant Epiphytes in a Vivarium - Helping you connect with nature | Josh's Frogs


----------



## Thatmarinebiodue (Nov 30, 2016)

I have found in personally experience it is best to simply stick the stolon into a background or nook in a piece of driftwood. They'll put out roots soon enough to secure themselves.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

They will rot if left in wet soil.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Sticking the stolon in to the background like Thatmarinebiodude suggested is good when possible. If you use something like tree fern as background toothpicks works well (or pieces of wooden skewers if the plant is heavy).
If you want the plant on a piece of wood zip-ties are the way to go. Drill a hole if needed. Or just drill a hole big enough for the stolon.
Which ever works best for you situation.

Edit: As for where you could put them anywhere you please as long it's of the ground (or maybe in the substrate if it's very well drained, though I wouldn't recommend it.) but they will grow better and show more vibrant colors if you mount them high, bromeliads love light.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hot glue the stolon of small to medium broms in bunches on a securely mounted driftwood...works incredibly well.


----------



## Molly1414 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you for All the suggestion. I tried a few things that weren't working out to good. One more question. Do the roots on the bottom of the plant need to be in contact with something? What if I zip tie the plant to a piece of wood and the roots on the bottom are just hanging there? Are they supposed to grow out and cling to something ? So difficult to get the plant mounted in an upright position with the roots touching something.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

The roots will grow and grab the surface near them, so as long as you get the plant affixed to the background, or wherever you're mounting it, it will eventually get a better grip.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

The "roots" are just for grabbing things, and, though they absorb moisture, they aren't normal suck-up-nutrients roots. They don't need to be placed on things.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

It should be mentioned that there are some terrestrial broms that do require substrate to thrive, but most of the stoloniferous broms common to the hobby can be epiphytically mounted, as suggested.


----------

